# Swarm trap location. ???



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

I've got several different properties where I'd like to set up a swarm trap. Are there any "special" areas where I should concentrate? Near water, sheltered or wide open, near good forage? I don't know. Thanks.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

The thread bait hive locations is currently covering this topic in detail. Head over there.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?320148-Bait-hive-locations


----------

